# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Con CNC đầu tay mong anh em góp ý

## chetaocnc

lấy nick là chetaocnc mà chưa làm được con nào hết  :Big Grin:  mới tậu được khung máy em tính làm con ăn gỗ với ăn nhôm. Vốn hiện tại có được một số ít sau mong anh em tư vấn em nên dựng theo kiểu nào cho tối ưu. Mong anh em gạch đá cho nhiều nhiều để em nhanh tiến bộ 

1. khung



2. ray



3.servo




còn thiếu spin nữa anh em tư vấn dùm thanks tất cả

----------

CKD, saudau, solero

----------

